# CF kit



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i havent seen a CF kit for the 95 to 96 maxi's.......but ive seen them for the 97 to 99 maximas.....now would the CF kit for the 97 max fit on my 95 with no prob......or would have to do a lil modification....( shaving cutting and so on) :hal:


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

No it should fit fine. It mostly depends on what kind of website your getting it from make sure you do research and make sure its a good website. I bought my body kit off of ebay and it came in and fir PERFECT no problems. My friend bought his off of some website that was supposedly respected and his was terrible it was cracked and didn't even fit now he has no rear bumper because it won't fit. So it mostly has to do with buyer beware be careful people get ripped off on body kits all the time.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i was lookin at the cf kit on www.vqpower.com ..........and i kno there good company to buy from.................... :thumbup:


----------



## PandaXpress (Aug 9, 2005)

arent they just lay overs and wont that look a lil tacky though


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

i dont think it would look tacky theres an orger on here that has the cf kit on......and his max is white.....i forget his name though......if u kno who u are come in and comment......he also has a cf hood, trunk, door seals, and some other stuff.......but i think it would look sick :thumbup: not tacky


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi,

The ionic dynamics CF kit wont fit your 95-96 maxima, the 95-96 front bumper is different. the 95-96 rear bumper is shorter than the 97-99. side srkirt will fit.

We are the only company who makes carbon fiber kits for maximas, we also make carbon fiber trunks and alot stuff for the maxima. please visit our web site
www.ionicdynamics.com

If you have any other questions or want to buy any of our products please feel free to email us to

Jose Garcia [email protected] or [email protected]

Jose Gomez [email protected]

Thanks

Jose Gomez

Ps: here is a picture of my maxima with the cf kit








[/IMG]


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

so only the sideskirts will fit....... i need the whole kit ..... there gotta be one out there..................


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

I've seen lots of 96's swapped to look like 97-99...shouldnt be hard. i was told that you just buy the front and rear bumpers and trunk lid


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

will there ever be any cf pieces like lip kits and wut not made for the 95's.......................................................................................................................................................i kno thers hoods, trunks...... but no lip kits......nothin.......


----------

